# cheerios for breakfast



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

thoughts? is it good for a cutting/bulking diet if taken with low fat milk? i also take a protein shake about 5 mins after it.

if not, what other ready cereals can you recommend, as i am sick of oats/eggs etc!


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

def not the worst thing you could be eating for breakfast if you are bulking.

i eat these as a carb source after my morning weights workout.


----------



## DAZ4966 (Nov 9, 2009)

try Weetabix, or mix your protein powder with your oats. Stay clear of the suggary stuff, like Cheerios, IMO


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

weetabix is the bollox........and s.puff's:whistling:


----------



## bry1979 (May 2, 2010)

simple carbs are generally avoided but can be used 1st thing in morning to replenish depleted glycogen levels, also post workout.


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

I have 80g of oats, add in a scoop of chocolate protein (or vanilla which I had before) and cut up a banana into lots of slices.. mix it all together, add some water, mix again.. microwave until a nice consistency not runny, not over cooked..

Absolutely delicous! I love it and it's a good breakfast, much nicer than any crappy cheerios or whatever, and it keeps my full up, with a poor breakfast like cheerios you'll just feel hungry again soon after.


----------



## Mr Eko (Apr 16, 2009)

i make protein pancakes out of my oats

100g oats (cup of oats)

4 eggs (add as many egg whites as you like for extra protein)

150ml of milk

all in a blender til its smooth

oil a frying a pan..wait til its hot then pour some of the mixture in

serve with some honey for flavour...or use some vanilla essence?

tastes like a normal pancake!..makes about 3 pancakes..dont use too much mixture or its harder to flip


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

Nice one guys, some awsome recomendations there which I will definitely try.

I'm mainly looking for something to eat really quickly as I do my workouts right after breakfast.

I would take mp instant oats with protein on w/o days but it definitely wasn't a satisfying breakfast.

I might give weetabix a go.

Would love to hear other healthy suggestions for cuttin mainly. Breakfast will always be my pre workout meal for the months to come


----------



## smaj210 (Aug 1, 2009)

i eat porridge shredded wheat or weetabix for breakfast with protein shake


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

you dont want to be spiking sugars in the am when trying to loose fat.


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

oh i see,

thanks for this!

what oats would you guys recommend that tastes well with protein mixed in?


----------



## whackedout (Sep 10, 2009)

If you like weetabix and fancy oats instead try oatibix :thumb:

As for oats that mix well with protein just get finely powdered oats and all is good.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

my uncle died when he passed out and ended up drowning face down in his bowl of breakfast cereal.

ironic that he was eating cheerios at the time.

joke stollen from last nights episeod of mock the week :lol:


----------



## glen danbury (May 23, 2006)

I like my oats to be made cold with a protein powder - mix a shake and pour over oats, flaxseeds etc and leave in the fridge overnight - in the morning you are refreshed with the nicest cold refeshing cereal mix ever - yum yum


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> my uncle died when he passed out and ended up drowning face down in his bowl of breakfast cereal.
> 
> ironic that he was eating cheerios at the time.
> 
> joke stollen from last nights episeod of mock the week :lol:


:laugh:

I stopped watching since frankie left, but get back on it


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

Thanks for the breakfast tips, going to try out some. Just got some weetabix so going to give that a go first, I haven't had them since I was a kid!


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

got to agree with Glen I do a very similar thing


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

i like to add water to my oats the night before and let them soak overnight. then bank in micro for 2 mins and stir then another minute and job done. i then add protein powder/cinnamon and some raisens and its beautiful.


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

how much (if any) sugar do you guys take with weetabix? it tastes horrible without any! and for fatloss i dont think sugar first thing is a good idea like someone else mentioned about the cheerios in here...

havent tried mixing it with protein yet


----------



## KASHLDN (Mar 7, 2010)

IMO you can get away with a bit of sugar for breakfast as long as you eat get your protein in (as you are) so I wouldn't worry too much about having cheerios, I used to have them (the wholemeal white package) with milk and knock a protein shake down afterwards.

As for weetabix, I love the mini ones with choc pepides, not the best option, but there is worst stuff out there. I usually have mini normal and choc mixed w/ milk delicious!


----------



## poundcoin (Jan 30, 2010)

thanks guys


----------

